# 27.5+ singlespeed???



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Is anybody building/riding a 27.5+ singlespeed bike?

I’m getting reeeallly tempted to build a Salsa Timberjack into such a beast...

So, what are y’alls thoughts and experiences on a plus-sized singlespeed?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'd love to but I can't swing another bike right now. I just got a new complete bike last year and a new (used) frame this year. If I did...not sure what route I'd go with the frame. Kona Unit maybe. Santa Cruz Chameleon seems to get a lot of love too.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

i am running a 29+ single speed and totally love it. i know its not the same but any plus tire is going to give you great traction and bump absorbing capabilities. my bike started as a geared fat bike but now i am all in on the single speeding. you should go for it.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Sage of the Sage said:


> Is anybody building/riding a 27.5+ singlespeed bike?
> 
> I'm getting reeeallly tempted to build a Salsa Timberjack into such a beast...
> 
> So, what are y'alls thoughts and experiences on a plus-sized singlespeed?


I'm loving every minute on mine. I have a new front tire in the mail. There's nothing else I would dare change. Go for it!


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I ran my Jabberwocky as 29+ for a whole season. Loved it and would still ride it that way if the 29+ tire selection was worth a damn.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm riding a Stooge Mk3 SS. Reused old wheels/tires so currently on 27.5x2.8 F/R but it should easily fit 3.0+. It's my first rigid and I feel like it's just as comfortable as my old hardtail 29er.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

irv_usc said:


> I'm riding a Stooge Mk3 SS. Reused old wheels/tires so currently on 27.5x2.8 F/R but it should easily fit 3.0+. It's my first rigid and I feel like it's just as comfortable as my old hardtail 29er.


How do you like that dual top tube?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Too bad the Stooge is EBB and not sliders. Deal killer for an awesome looking frame.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a Canfield Nimble 9 setup SS with a suspension fork. 

Most fun bike I’ve had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trippingreen (May 21, 2016)

Never should have sold my Nimble 9.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Do it! I've been rigid, plus SS since 2013 when the Krampus first arrived. It's a perfect combo. Here's what replaced the Krampus.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

What is it? My old eyes can't read the downtube.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

You guys are a bunch of enablers. (Not that I needed any help.)

Ordered a Salsa Timberjack in XL today, and when it’s paid for, I’ll be dismantling the rear wheel and putting in a singlespeed hub. I’m getting stupid excited right now...

Look for a build thread this winter!


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Nubster said:


> What is it? My old eyes can't read the downtube.


CCSS' bike is a waltworks custom.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Sage of the Sage - we’ll done!

And probably no reason to dismantle the rear hub to run SS. If it’s a Shimano driver, spacers and a SS cog work perfectly. And if it’s an XD driver you can do something like the problem solvers Zinger.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

CCSS said:


> Sage of the Sage - we'll done!
> 
> And probably no reason to dismantle the rear hub to run SS. If it's a Shimano driver, spacers and a SS cog work perfectly. And if it's an XD driver you can do something like the problem solvers Zinger.
> 
> Keep us posted.


I have a bit of a hang-up in regards to wheel dish. For the time being, I'll likely run a conversion, but I will eventually build a SS specific wheel...


----------



## szgppl (Feb 12, 2012)

running 27+ REEB, 2.6 rear, 2.8 front. traction is great, been loads of fun.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Both plus sizes are loads of fun!

27+ on a 29er frame:








29+ on a 29+ frame:


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got an older Voodoo Bokor set up as a 27.5" SS. Love it. That being said, the 2018 Voodoo line has a 27.5" Ti D-Jab with sliders, and a 27.5" Reynolds 853 steel long travel with sliders. Both available as frame only options.

I have not ridden either, or read any reviews.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Build thread for the Timberjack is here...

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/timberjack-27-5-singlespeed-1082694.html


----------



## Sattvic (Jul 28, 2013)

I ride a 29+ and a 27.5+ (both custom Ti Frames) - stick to 29+ if you plan on riding rigid. If you plan on squish I reckon it won't matter much. My 27.5+ is rigid and is a great bike, but it feels **** compared to the 29+ - this is especially apparent on technical climbs.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Turns out that singlespeed and plus tires mix really well, like beer and hot wings...


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Sage of the Sage said:


> like beer and hot wings...


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

slowpoker said:


> View attachment 1207577


I would +rep you if I could... :thumbsup:


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have rode 26x3.0 SS (as my only bike) for 7 years with success, and recently switch to 27.5x2.8 with lighter wheels on the same frame (2006 Surly 1x1), dropping about four pounds on rotating mass and found grate increase of speed and accelleration. It makes way more universal bike for me.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

lpt1 said:


> I have rode 26x3.0 SS (as my only bike) for 7 years with success, and recently switch to 27.5x2.8 with lighter wheels on the same frame (2006 Surly 1x1), dropping about four pounds on rotating mass and found grate increase of speed and accelleration. It makes way more universal bike for me.


I've been running 27.5x2.4 Nevegals on my Surly 1X1 for about 8 years with i30 P35 rims. I just swapped a 2.8 DHF on the front and I'm really enjoying it. I demo'ed a full suspension 27.5+ (Rocky Mountain Pipeline) and I thought the plus tires made the steering feel vauge. Haven't noticed that on my 1x1 and I am loving the added grip in loose corners and extra cushion! I have a second 2.8 DHF I will try on the back but my measurements suggest I'll only have 2 mm of clearance or so under the rear arch. What tires are you running and how much clearance do you have in the back?

To the OP's point, I say go for it! I think the + tire movement is a great fit with many rigid bikes.


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Frs1661, my current setup is DT M582 rims (40mm inner) and Schwalbe G-One 2.8 tires, same front and rear. This tire has absolutely round profile, so it fits with about 5mm clearance with chainstays. And my rear wheel is always in the backward position in dropouts.


----------



## blurredboy (Jan 3, 2006)

Riding a new Pivot Les set up single speed. Rode it all winter on Reynolds carbon 40mm ID wheels with Rekon 27.5x2.8's. It's a blast. Not as fast as the 29' wheels I run during race season, but a ton of fun, especially if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## The Draft (Feb 21, 2005)

blurredboy said:


> Riding a new Pivot Les set up single speed. Rode it all winter on Reynolds carbon 40mm ID wheels with Rekon 27.5x2.8's. It's a blast. Not as fast as the 29' wheels I run during race season, but a ton of fun, especially if you're not in a hurry.


Are the 29 wheel set lighter then the 27.5 with the 2.8? Is this why you think it's faster.


----------



## blurredboy (Jan 3, 2006)

My 29er wheelset is about 1350 grams (Reynolds Blacklabel), and my 27.5+ wheelset is about 1750. The tires I run on my 29er rims are an Ardent 2.4 front and Ikon 2.35 rear, which are also lighter than the Rekon plus tires I run. So there is a weight penalty with the plus tire/wheel set up. There is a very different feel to the two set ups, as well. The 29er setup just wants to go fast. The plus setup is there to party; it is a lot of fun, tons of traction, but I feel you definitely can feel the added weight, especially when climbing on my SS.


----------



## JeT442 (Mar 4, 2019)

blurredboy said:


> The 29er setup just wants to go fast. The plus setup is there to party; it is a lot of fun, tons of traction, but I feel you definitely can feel the added weight, especially when climbing on my SS.


Have you ridden you 29er setup with 2.5 or 2.6 tires? Do you feel your current tire widths are acceptable for HT, that is, decreasing trail chatter sufficiently?


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Just adding my NN with 27.5+ (Rekon 2.8's) to the party...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I just picked up a used Trek Stache frame for my SSSS (Sweet SingleSpeed Stache)!

Parts collecting has begun, stay tuned!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

bikeny said:


> I just picked up a used Trek Stache frame for my SSSS (Sweet SingleSpeed Stache)!
> 
> Parts collecting has begun, stay tuned!


I think the Stache is designed for 29+ tires, which are quite a bit larger than 27.5+ tires. Are you sure that's a good idea?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> I think the Stache is designed for 29+ tires, which are quite a bit larger than 27.5+ tires. Are you sure that's a good idea?


Sorry, I should have specified it will be 29+, not 27.5+. Even more of a good thing!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

That makes sense. I was confused because this whole thread is specifically about 27.5+ bikes.


----------



## blurredboy (Jan 3, 2006)

JeT442 said:


> Have you ridden you 29er setup with 2.5 or 2.6 tires? Do you feel your current tire widths are acceptable for HT, that is, decreasing trail chatter sufficiently?


I haven't tried a tire bigger than a 2.4. Considering the 25mm ID rims I run, I'm not sure that a 2.5 or 2.6 wouldn't be a tad too wide. If I was running a 30mm rim, I'd do it. I'm also not sure a tire of that girth would clear in the back. I really love how the 2.35-2.4 tires pair with the wheels, however. It's a great happy medium between snappy and cushy. And at 22-25 psi, trail chatter is bearable. Not as muted as with plus tires, but still mostly a non-issue.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Sage of the Sage said:


> Is anybody building/riding a 27.5+ singlespeed bike?
> 
> So, what are y'alls thoughts and experiences on a plus-sized singlespeed?


I've been riding singlespeed mountain bikes for, like, 25 years. Lots of different stuff. And I think 27.5+ is the "Goldilock's porridge" tire/wheel size for riding singlespeeds. In my neck of the woods they're just right.

Here's a pic of my 2014 Coconino in its native habitat, proudly sporting a set of Specialized Butcher 27.5x2.8s... on 30mm WTB rims they're a happy, grippy, ripping 70mm at 18-20psi.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

That is a beautiful bike, you’re definitely ahead of your time. I have been switching my geared hardtail back and forth from 27.5 plus to 29 and with I could do that with my SS


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

2019 Salsa Timberjack upgrading slowly....

19 tooth Surly cog
race face chester stem 50mm
funn full on 750 riser bars
charge spoon seat
hope fortus 35 27.5+ wheelset
wtb ranger 2.8 fast/tough rear
continental 2.8 cross king front
Fork, brakes, and crankset still stock. Am thinking about going rigid in the front with a 40mm rim and 3.0 tire.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)




----------

